# DIY bow case arrow clips?



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

Get a foam strip, glue in case and cut requires slots?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks ThomVis, yeah I looked at the foam solution but I wasn't sure if something else was being used. A few archers have been using fishing rod holders but these probably won't fit (mainly because of their size) in the bow case. The Plano case that I got and I believe is common, opens in 2 pieces, bottom pieces has a layer of foam and 3 strapps to secure the bow (mainly the riser and string) the top piece has some clips to hold 6 arrows, I was going to find a way of securing another 6 arrows because there is room, the existing clips are shallow and almost don't use any space and keep the arrows away from the bow. I had been considering contacting Plano but thought maybe someone has found a supplier that sells the clip sets. Ebay has many kinds of bow quivers but I can't seem to source the clips similar to the factory ones provided in the case. I appreciate the suggestions and help.


----------



## Maui Rhino (Mar 13, 2010)

Cut up some rubber slippers (flip flops) to make the arrow holders.


----------



## Stay Sharp (Oct 4, 2015)

That exactly what this foam is for and well priced too. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/252084495816?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## 1/4ing away (Jan 23, 2006)

Maybe spark plug wire holders. They are closer together than an arrow holders, but you could space them out.


----------



## Archerfish (Feb 20, 2008)

Go to Three Rivers Archery website and type arrow clips in search window,a few different types made for arrow displays.
http://search.3riversarchery.com/search#w=arrow clips


----------



## KennyO (Feb 5, 2003)

I just mount an extra quiver mount in the top of that case and leave them in my quiver



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

